# Ancient half wild weirdo



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wild mousies used to break into my tanks and ravage my girls and steal the food. One tank of satin champagne, fawn, and argent had three accidental litters of half wild crazies; I don't recommend trying this yourself unless you have a butterfly net with very, very tight netting. This little freak is way past three years old now. She's the last surviving member of The Attack of the Agooteez.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

we had one that looked identical in the face to that one!!! wierdly cute in a funny kinda way. Ours was a nutter too! but ery entertaining!!!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess this is what my new litter is going to be eventually! I'll do my best to make them friendly.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck! Most of mine levitated right out of the tanks before they were five weeks old.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

HAHA! Oh dear. Well, it's a learning experience anyway.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are so supernaturally fast and strong. I'm not kidding...and holding, much less petting...not so much. And those eyes!! they speak of the heritage of meeces growing up and dying without hardly ever seeing daylight; almost like bug eyes. I think wild creatures produce a lot more adrenalin than tame ones.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

It is amazing to me that you don't just get a clean slate with the pups. They're still partially wild, and they act like it, even if you socialize them like crazy. Insane!


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be an interesting way to introduce a little vigor to the domestic mouse gene pool.  food for thought...


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

do either of you have any wild mice? i want one!! lol


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I have half wild pinkies right now! I don't think they'd like a flight to where you are, though.  Too long for little mousies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

In, general, the genes are the same; in practice there are small genetic shifts over the course of about 10 generations, that occur when choosing the tamer ones to breed the next generation. Means about three years or so, unless is you get lucky with early dips into the gene pool. Mating the wildie to a docile pet or fancy mousie at the start, and in future generations, could speed things up.

And here's a thought for you: any mousie you get may have had in injection of wild genes already in previous generations. There's a lot of variation in the degree of tractablility in pets and fancies due to a number of factors, so, it's a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

connecticut? yeh thats a bit far away. good luck with em though


----------

